
New research could banish guilty feeling for consuming whole dairy products - Tomte
https://www.uth.edu/media/story.htm?id=1692785a-5886-46e8-8186-230d71b834ac
======
iventwind
In my opinion all types of food shouldn't cause guilt as long as they are
consumed in reasonable amounts.

